# LH Surge?



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Well I am still waiting for my LH surge which is very fustrating, the last 3 months I detected it (in this order) on date 15, 16 and 17 and my cycle is between 28-31 days. Tomorrow will 'officially' be day 19, but 20 according to me (as previously I counted day 1 regardless of what time of day I bled). So it is later than usual (typical on our 1st treatment cycle), and am worried I wont ovulate this month. Has anyone expereinced this before?! Could the stress of waiting be delaying it? Any advise or inspiration welcomed as feeling upset of waiting and it is driving me   as well as causing me sore arms (as having daily blood tests as well as using pee sticks).

Thanks in advance 
S x


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Don't talk to me about LH surges!!!! I'm at a loss at how to detect it now I'm 5 years older than the last time we did this TTC malarky! I've been trying to detect mine for the past 3 months and nothing. What OPK's are you using, S?? I'd been using the digi Clearblue but with no success, I've now bought a batch of cheap internet ones which are similar to what I used 5 years ago, with no problems. When I had a 28/29 day cycle I would surge on day 11/12, so day 20 seems a long way along - but we're all different. My cycle is now 25 days long and I'm wondering if I test early enough. Are you?? This month I'm going to start testing as soon as AF stops, that way I can't miss it. I'm determined to have tx this month!  

At least your clinic is giving you blood tests, I'm expected just to turn up the next day after my surge for my IUI. It kinda all falls down to me. Keep peeing on those sticks and I hope you manage to detect your LH surge soon.

Jo x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hiya hun!
The stress of waiting for it can _most definately_ delay it & it's happened to me too.
My cycles sound very similar to yours; pretty regular, not always exactly 28 days but usually thereabouts? 
Mine can vary from 26ish days to 34ish days. A few years ago I had one that was 45 days!!! I was going demented! However, at the time I was going through a relationship break-up & the stress is probably what caused my delayed ovulation & therefore my longer cycle.

Try not to worry (not easy, I know!). Have you tried to detect it previously using pee sticks? Other signs to look out for that indicate ovulation's approaching are a change in your cervical mucus (from white & tacky to clear/ opaque & slippery/ stretchy) and also your cervix moves higher & becomes softer. During most of the month, it should feel similar to the tip of your nose, but when you are in your fertile time it feels softer, like your lips.

Like Jo says, it can be really tricky to know when to start testing. Personally, I always look out for my other fertile signs first, as my ovulation usually happens a couple of days after my change in mucus/ cervix. Not everyone can notice these changes though, my DW says her cervix feels the same all the time!! 
Good luck, I'm sure it wont be long now!
xx


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi jo, thanks for your post. I'm sorry your having some problems detecting the LH surge too. It is a nightmare isnt it?! I am using the digital clearblue kits too, and it worked last month (before that I used superdrug own brand). I have been testing officially since day 10, so I think I started early enough. We are just doing blood tests this month as it was our first treatment, will just do pee sticks like you thereafter as I hate needles, so this is proving to be hard, as well as constant early morning trips to the clinic - I am a zombie! (good practise for parenthood I guess   ) I will be so gutted if we dont get to have treatment (yet again!) we just want to get started!I hope you detect your surge soon too hun.

Lottie, thank you so much for reassuring me it's not just me! It is hard to relax when I know that my stress is probably causing the delay, but I will try. Gosh 45 days would certainly drive me demented too... I hope I dont go that long, anyways I think the clinic would abandon before then.  I have tried to monitor cervical mucus, but dont think I'm an expert in that area yet, did have some clear mucus earlier so I am hoping *fingers crossed* that's a good sign and as for seeing/feeling my cervix, I wouldnt know where to start with that?!?! DW just offered to look, but she doesnt know what she would be looking for LOL! 

Thank you for your replies, will keep you posted. 
Love S x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Clear mucus is a good sign that it's on it's way...!!  
Would you like me to describe what to feel for?? 
x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Great! Yes, if you dont mind explaining Lottie - it's worth a try and having the knowledge will be useful!

Thanks, S x


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi,
LH surges are a pain to detect and can cause extra stress. My last four months have been day 17, 22, 16 then 17 again!My cycles vary from 26 to 34 but are usually 28 or 30 days. On the 22 month I was convinced by day 21 I was not going to ovulate, gave up on the idea in my head and typically ovulated the next day!

I use clear blue ovu kits (about £15 for 10 sticks) and they seem reliable because my scans following the surge indicate that I am about to ovulate.

I haven't found the mucus (which has the consistency of egg white and is a bit sticky-sorry prob TMI ) to be a helpful indicator, sometimes it is 5 days before the LH surge registers on the stick, sometimes 1 day and sometimes doesn't appear at all (or I haven't noticed it at least).

Hope this is helpful, best of luck with your tx hun  
Becs x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Becs, thanks for your reply, it gives me hope as I am on day 20 and like you were am just about ready to give up on my surge this month but I am going to hold out testing till Friday. Like you my CM is a bit hit and miss for me to predict my LH surge as it can come at different times in my cycle. 

Awaiting some guidance from Lottie, about what to feel for in respect of my cervix!

S x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hiya, sorry for the delay! I went to bed last night & forgot I'd just asked you if you wanted my 'wise words' 

Basically, I've always found it easiest to find my cervix when I'm in a crouched position. If you insert a finger, towards the top of your vagina you'll feel a little 'lump' which protrudes down a bit into your vagina. It's a bit like a smooth, rounded cone shape. If you're really patient, you'll also be able to feel a small dimple in the bottom of it, which is actually the opening to your cervix.

When you're *not * in your fertile stage it should be fairly easy to find & feels quite hard, like the tip of your nose.
When you are approaching or in your fertile stage, it moves much higher (so it can be difficult to feel unless you insert your finger quite deeply) and becomes very soft, a similar texture to your lips.

The best time to feel for it is in the afternoon, as your cervix tends to be higher when you've recently woken in the morning so can be misleading.

Just to clarify, the _fertile_ cervical mucus is the clear/ opaque, slippery & stretchy mucus. It's often described as being like egg-white. This type of mucus nourishes the sperm & helps keep it alive in the otherwise hostile vagina environment.

Non-fertlie mucus is white/ creamy & is usually sticky/ tacky.

I've always found the above to be good indicators for me that my fertile time is approaching, but not everyone (including my DW!) can notice the changes in their cervix as easily. I have to say though, I think practice is the key. There was a time when I couldn't feel the changes either so hopefully with practice this will be something that can help you too!

Good luck hun, don't give up yet or you might miss it!! 

Lottie x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

It's ARRIVED!!!!!

Just to let you know I got the big smiley face this morning  - I am so happy!

So we have insem tomorrow woohoo. And next time I will be more relaxed about surge and at least know it can be late. We dont be doing bloods next time either which will help me keep sane.

*Lottie*, thanks for the info. I did have a route around this morning  and I did find something that felt soft, which I think was my cervix LOL, so you were right! (of course). Thank you again for your advise and support.

Love S x


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yay thats great news good luck for 2morrow    we will be on our 2ww wait 2getha and hopefully we will both get bfps.
How you feelin about tomorrow?


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Aw, that's great news hun! It can seem to take so long when awaiting the smiley face, can't it?!
Good luck for tomorrow, there's so many of us on the 2ww this time so lots of support for us all.

Lottie x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck for today's IUI!


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Good luck on your IUI's - and in your 2ww -  hoping for   for you both!

k


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you so much for you good luck wishes Kelz, Lottie, Nismat and Katena

I am now officially on my 2ww.. will post more about the insem on another thread.

S x x


----------

